# Need Help With Puppy Bloodline



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

The breeder i got her from said she was watch dog/woods and grayline can i get some opinions plz.









This is her mom








This is her dad


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

unless you got papers with your dog there is no way to tell the bloodline of the dog.
more than likely you bought your pup from a byb who was filling your head with whatever it took for you to buy the puppy.
but yeah just by looking at a dog your not going to know where it came from.


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

ditto to the above. if the bloodline is real important to you then go to a reputable breeder and purchase a dog with papers. other then that appreciate the greatness of the breed and love regardless


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Her Father has papers but her mother does not he told me RazorEdge/Watchdog/Grayline


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If you can get a copy of the fathers papers then you can see half her bloodline.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

ok i will and post it on her the father is ukc registerd though


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

well nvm i thought it was ukc but it is bfkc but the breeder does have sum ukc pits so im pretty sure she is full blooded but heres a link to all of his pitbulls J-ville'z Fine$t Junkyard blues's Pictures - MySpace Photos


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not trying to be rude, but with a name like "finest junkyard," it makes me not want to look at all. Sorry they sold you a puppy that can't be legitimately registered. That sucks.  But as long as you love her and she isn't intended as breeding stock, that doesn't really matter. A good pet is a good pet.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

to be honest i dont care about registering her just curious of her bloodline an to get opinion on her like if she mite be a bully or what ever


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The lines you mentioned, some of the dogs from them would be considered bully. Woods pits, if its the one I'm thinking of on the 'net, they breed very short and squatty dogs. (They take pictures of them next to Crown Royal bottles and the like to show how short they are.) Razors Edge is pretty much bully, at least the more recent stuff. Greyline I think is what produced Gotti, who is considered a bully. Watchdog the old-school stuff was not so much bully, but some people have incorporated it into bully breeding programs.

So yes, you may have an AmBully on your hands. At least it looks like her parents are moderate AmBullies, not the extreme bulky lowrider type.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank that is what i was wondering ikno she is only 12 weeks but any suggestions to bulk her up


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just feed her a good food and give her lots of time to be a puppy. Moderate exercise without pushing her too hard. Genetics will handle the rest.


----------



## delunarr (Mar 18, 2009)

why would you want to bulk your puppy up let her enjoy being a puppy. They are still growing so you dont want to put alot of weight and stress on her growing bones or face health complications later.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

delunarr said:


> why would you want to bulk your puppy up let her enjoy being a puppy. They are still growing so you dont want to put alot of weight and stress on her growing bones or face health complications later.


:goodpost:........


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty dog, good luck. 
As far as bulking up, there arent any good exercises at her age that would bulk her up without causing injuries to her bones and joints. 
look into the best food and give her good low to moderate exercise and the genetics will determine whether she will be a bodybuilder or an olympian. 
obedience and walks. obedience and walks. obedience and walks. focus on those.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

can any one post up pics of greyline,razor or watchdog so i can get an idea of how big she will get


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The size in those lines varies considerably. She could grow up tall or small or thick or thin. Her parents and recent ancestors sizes would give you a more accurate size range for her.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/22589-post-up-your-re-dogs.html


----------

